# Lake Windermere Ontario



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished Lake Windermere near Chapleau, Ontario?
We are looking @ going there June of next year and any info would be helpful in making our decision.
Thanks!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=34371

PM me w/other questions....


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

We used to go there every year from about 82-92. We always caught a lot of walleyes,usually trolling cranks-mostly shallow stickbaits,with a split shot or two. Caught loads of Pike & Smallies to. Had a lot of fun up there. Let me know if I can be more help. Steve


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you remember where you stayed? Were the fish decent size and plentiful?


----------

